# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Monte Karlo Monako

## ASupremeIllyria

po ndjek emigracionin ne retrospekt dhe doja te dija punet e ndryshme qe kane bere shqiptaret emigrante ne Monte Karlo gjate viteve 1990 , me hapjen e demokracise dhe me tutje. Shume punuan dhe fituan gjate kesaj periudhe, sa fituan dhe shifra te medhaja mbi gjysem milioni. Kush ka informacion, ose opinione mund te shkruaj ketu. Ju flm.

----------


## TikTak

paraja ene gjynaja nuk tregohen ka thon qazim mulleti hahahahahahahaha

----------


## ASupremeIllyria

nuk po pyes per specifika, dua histori nga jeta e shqiptareve dhe sukseset e tyre, mundesisht anonime. Ju flm.

----------


## benseven11

Gjysem milioni me cfare?Me pune kamarieri apo ne pica deliveri lol????? apo me pune te tjera krahu,kualifikim zero.Kesaj i thone dua te degjoj perralla.

----------


## ASupremeIllyria

te gjithe kane punuar kamariere dhe pica delivery? 
Pres te flasin njerezit me eksperienca nga andej, ose nga te njohurit tuaj.

----------

